# removal of arch bars/intermaxillary fix screws



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello all,
Had not had one of these before.

Intermaxillary fixation screws removed, then all the wires and then the arch bars removed....

20694 (arch bars and wires) V54.89 905.0
20680 (screws) V54.01 905.0

Thanks for any thoughts.


----------

